# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Pergola Vine

## firsttimer18

Hi,
I am wanting to grow a vine that will go up the fence and across to the roof of my house. I am hoping this will then create a nice little area off the back of my house that will screen the neighbours but also provide shade ( and some fruit from the passionfruit vine that will grow on it). 
I have attached a photo of what I intend doing and was hoping I could get some guidance on whether you think this structure (and the roof of my house) will take the weight. So in short I would concrete in three Jarrah beams (approx 100mm square), and then attached another similar beam running across the top of these three beams. 
I did post this in Odds and Sods, but it may be better here? Vine.pdf
Thanks

----------


## Uncle Bob

I'm no mechanical engineer but I think you should be right.

----------


## Marc

The Jarra structure should be fine but what are you using as horizontal? Rafters? Wire? and where are they going to be attached? 
If you intend to grow passionfruit, it's no problem since it will take weeks of intense prayers and sacrifices to gaia for it to grow only to die sudden death at any time after it has grown that bit.  :Smilie: 
If you intend to grow grapes, now you are talking. Have rafters attached to the beam and to "Roofextenda", have a few blocks between the rafters and lots of wire between them for the grapes to grow. 
Wine making equipment  can wait for now  :Smilie:

----------


## firsttimer18

Thanks. I was going to use wire, and attach it to the roof of the house

----------

